# Relationship chart



## Darthmat (May 26, 2009)

Is there a chart that maps how all the types relate to eachother? And I don't just mean romantically, which the title of the thread may imply.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Complete relationship chart between psychological ("personality") types

There ya go.

A lot of the descriptions are INCREDIBLY negative though, and make the relationship (not romantic necessarily) seem very....negative. And unhealthy.

So take it for what it is  And maybe look up alternative descriptions....


----------



## Darthmat (May 26, 2009)

That site makes it look like no one is happy in a relationship....

Any chart out there showing how they interact?


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't have the chart. The website charges for it. I like the relationships described by typelogic.com

At the bottom of a type's description is a list of 16 relationship types, and the links to those personality types
INTJ Profile

Definitions
Relationship Pairs: Definitions

Example: If I click "Pedagogue" on the INTJ description, I'll be linked to the description of ENFP.


----------



## Darthmat (May 26, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## Kamajama (Feb 28, 2009)

Socionics and MBTI are not fully interchangable, so the socionics chart that Kevin posted has little validity here. And the relationships may sound negative because socionics focuses more on groups of types with the same "valued" functions, so the majority of the relationships up there will have problems, big or small.

Hooded Knight's comments about pedagogues and the like is more MBTI.


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Darthmat said:


> Thanks.


Sure. I've found this info pretty useful.



Kamangir said:


> Socionics and MBTI are not fully interchangable, so the socionics chart that Kevin posted has little validity here. And the relationships may sound negative because socionics focuses more on groups of types with the same "valued" functions, so the majority of the relationships up there will have problems, big or small.
> 
> Hooded Knight's comments about pedagogues and the like is more MBTI.


Yeah, I have issues with Socionics sometimes too.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Darthmat said:


> That site makes it look like no one is happy in a relationship....
> 
> Any chart out there showing how they interact?


I know, right? It's ridiculous.


----------



## ArchonAlarion (May 31, 2009)

See guys the problem is I've yet to see a reasonable explanation for MBTI relationships.

Is there one?

Cuz socionics gives a pretty sound reasoning.

post if ya got em.


----------



## Kamajama (Feb 28, 2009)

ArchonAlarion said:


> See guys the problem is I've yet to see a reasonable explanation for MBTI relationships.
> 
> Is there one?
> 
> ...


Silly socionics user.

MBTI has no official way of gauging intertype relations. Hooded Knight and the pedagogue stuff is as close as it gets to a system, which I accept, but I have not seen constant relations throughout the internet.


----------



## ArchonAlarion (May 31, 2009)

you are skilled in MBTI i see. touche.

Btw we are conflictors now, so yeah i hate you

wait are we?

MBTI IS CUNFUSING.


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

INTP Profile

If you scroll down under the type description there is a _"Type Relationships for INTPs:"_

Relationship Pairs: Definitions


----------



## ArchonAlarion (May 31, 2009)

k thank you.

Hah i remember this now!

okay yes there is MBTI intertype stuff closely correlates with socionics


----------

